# Who is liable for the new property tax ? Tenant or Landlord?



## saintstephen (25 Nov 2010)

Tenant or Landlord.
I have read lots of differing scenarios about this tax..
its an asset or form of wealth tax, or, its a user pays rates tax.
I hope its a user pays tax for obvious reasons.


----------



## shootingstar (25 Nov 2010)

In relation to corporation / council houses.... who will pay the tax on these properties?


----------



## Curious81 (25 Nov 2010)

I would assume it is the landlord who is liable, wasn't this the case with teh 200€ second property tax? Not sure about council houses.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Nov 2010)

Surely Landlord ... after all he/she owns the property.


----------



## Marietta (25 Nov 2010)

I dont think people shoudl worry too much about it for the moment, it is only €100 per year. If you were living in London you would be paying on average £1200 per year for council tax. 

Personally I feel this tax should be much higher for all those who live in big houses  and in doing so it would have avoided cutting some of the benefits for the poorest in our society


----------



## bluemac (25 Nov 2010)

in the uk the council tax is paid by the tennant


----------



## gipimann (25 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> I dont think people shoudl worry too much about it for the moment, it is only €100 per year. If you were living in London you would be paying on average £1200 per year for council tax.
> 
> Personally I feel this tax should be much higher for all those who live in big houses and in doing so it would have avoided cutting some of the benefits for the poorest in our society


 
It's €100 for the first year, and goes up from there once the valuation system is in place, no?

The £1200 paid in London includes charges for waste disposal, water, etc, which we pay for (or will pay for) in addition to the property tax.  

How would you define a big house?  3-bed, 4-bed, bigger?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> ..... *it is only* €100 per year.




Famous last words usually!


----------



## Marietta (25 Nov 2010)

100 euro is peanuts for a property tax. When i say a big house i mean 5 or 6 bedrooms with as many bathrooms. Then again it is not a property tax but for some reason it is called a site tax it goes by the size of one's site. Must have something to do with the Irish obsession or love affair with land. In which case the cost will surely fall with the owner and not the tennent. god help all of us with lucrative sites in towns and villages half an acre  in size or more.  .


----------



## Time (25 Nov 2010)

I wonder how they will identify the person liable. Will they just guess and send it to one person in the house or will they use land registry data?


----------



## Greta (25 Nov 2010)

gipimann said:


> The £1200 paid in London includes charges for waste disposal, water, etc, which we pay for (or will pay for) in addition to the property tax.



British council tax does include waste disposal but not water rates, that's separate and has to be paid to water companies. 

However, you don't need to live in London to pay that much in council tax (and more) on quite average, not at all luxury houses. But council tax is not a wealth tax as it attaches to the occupier, not the owner, and there are some exemptions/reductions.

I think Irish "site tax" will almost certainly attach to landlords, not tenants. But it will screw a lot of owner-occupiers too, not straight away as 100 or even 200 euro a year is peanuts, but the main thing for the government is to get this tax established, then it will be easy for them to raise it, and raise it, and raise it some more... as usual with taxes... all for the sake of "fairness", of course...


----------



## Bronte (26 Nov 2010)

If the tax is on the property and payable by landlords, then it will be built into the rent like everything else.


----------



## zxcvbnm (26 Nov 2010)

The new property tax is only on homes - not investment properties.


----------



## saintstephen (26 Nov 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> The new property tax is only on homes - not investment properties.


 
Do you mean owner-occupier only ?
How sure are you of this ?
Thanks


----------



## zxcvbnm (26 Nov 2010)

saintstephen said:


> Do you mean owner-occupier only ?
> How sure are you of this ?
> Thanks


 
Yes - a home i.e. owner-occupier...as opposed to a house.

I can't remember where i read it so i don't have a link.

But i did read it as it applies to me and i researched it.

Saying that - google it to be doubley sure i suppose. But i am certain i read it.
And i'm pretty certain i heard an interview with a TD outlining the reason for the logic too.

Investors already pay the €200 a year.So the idea was to get everyone in on the act.


----------



## Bronte (26 Nov 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> Investors already pay the €200 a year.


  They pay 200 per unit not per property.  The success of this tax is probably why they are willing to introduce, again, a property tax.  The sting in the current investor tax will probably also be applied to this new tax.


----------



## Magpie (27 Nov 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> The new property tax is only on homes - not investment properties.



Investment properties are homes, just not the homes of those that own them. Hence the question in the first place. 

Is it going to be based on the value of the house? How will that be determined? My house is worth about a tenner, so will I not have to pay any property tax?


----------

